# About.com- Printable FODMAP Diet Chart



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Those of you who have an interest in following a low FODMAPs diet for IBS will be happy to learn of a printable chart that outlines the basic foods on the diet. The chart has been posted on the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help and Support Group web site. You do have to be a member of the support group to download the PDF file. (It's a great site, so well worth taking a minute to register). Here is the link to the FODMAP chart:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

